# 1995 1997



## tdsmitchell (Nov 14, 2007)

very new to coding
Looking for direction with evaluation and management selection.  
Can our phys choose the Guidelines that want to use, 1995 or 1997?
They current have the understanding that they must use 1997.
your help is greatly appriciated.


----------



## tmleavitt (Nov 14, 2007)

It's my understanding that you can use one or the other (and even switch back and forth).   Your specialty will determine which is more useful for you. If you're family practice, for example, then 95 is probably better to use. If you are ortho on the otherhand, then 1997 using a single system (in this case musculoskeletal) would be better. Hope this helps.


----------



## wahmcoder (Nov 15, 2007)

The phys can choose which guildelines they want to use but you cant switch back and forth.


----------



## mrssnail (Nov 16, 2007)

The physician can use either 1995 or 1997 whichever best benefits the physician for that service. The physician can look at each visit independently and determine which guideline they will use for that visit. They cannot switch back and forth between the guidelines within one visit. They either must use 1997 guidelines on the visit or 1995 guidelines on the visit, not both. The physician can have a patient at 8am and use 1995 and then a patient at 9am and use 1997. Just cannot mix the guidelines on one visit alone.


----------



## millortsui (Nov 27, 2007)

*E/M audit tool for 1995 and 1997*

Any one hear of that?  As I read the AAPC CPC-E/M credential exam, we could bring that in.  But what is that?


----------



## charlna (Nov 28, 2007)

You may use any type of audit tool.  I used one that had the 97 guidelines. It also contained a table of risk.  It also contained what was need for each level of service you were auditing in the each section hpi, exam and medical decision making.  Though I must say that I didn't really need to use it when taking the exam.  If they still let you bring one item of your choice I would bring a dictionary.  Hope this helps.


----------

